# Most reasonable ILF riser for hunting



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

I have looked at a bunch today but wondered what everyone's thought on the most reasonable risers. I like the look of the TT Lobo but seems like a steep price tag to me. I have never shot one and was wondering if all the extra hardware on the limbs may attribute to any more bow noise either?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Very subjective, but if wood will do, you'd be hard-pressed to find anything better and more reasonably priced than the TradTech Trident.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

mt - 

If you you can deal with a 62" bow (or longer), it's kinda hard to be a 21" Hoyt Excel.
There are a lot of "sexier" risers out there, but that one has proven itself enough times. 
A used one at 1/2 the retail price is also a good thing.

Viper1 out.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Viper1-

What is a good shelf rest that can build up the straight flat shelf?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Both Jim and Viper gave some good advice. Having said that, I own a 21" Excel and while it is a nice riser for the money, I'm not a big fan of the way it feels when you are using limbs much over 40 or 45 lbs. It just feels too lively to me. Some people notice it and some don't.

Another one you might want to consider is the Big Rock Pharos. It's $300 for the whole package at Lancaster. I have not personally shot it, but I have talked to people who have and they say it's a nice little ILF hunting package for the money.









If you want to shoot off the shelf, it's more set up for that than the Excel.

KPC


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

That would be a great way to go. I am left handed though....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

mt - 

I'd use a NAP CenterShot flipper on the Excel, but if you wanted to build up the shelf, I'm kinda old school there. While you could fabricate anything you like the old style vertical feather rests would be my choice. Just remember that the riser is built pretty far passed center, so if you go that route, you'll need a plunger or a thick strike plate.

Another option would be a Warf. 
Try Tradtalk.com and visit the warfingwall subforum. 
These are certain old compound risers, modified to use ILF limbs. 
Probably the most affordable way to go. 
Ditto on the rest thing if you use a warf.

Viper1 out.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if not is in rush you can usually grab a used tradtech titan for good prices.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Check out the Win & Win Black Wolf Carbon riser:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/win-win-black-wolf-recurve-riser.html

Together with Uukha Limbs:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/uukha-vx1000-xcurve-recurve-limbs.html

it makes a great looking and functioning hunting bow.

Good luck,


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

A while back I took Viper's advise and got the Excel. Very nice for the money and you get yourself into the ILF fenzy.

I'm impressed with the grip and w/o the grip. Have had student say they like it over others I have.

Bowmania


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Best deal for the money right now is a warfed Bear Black Bear riser. You can find them already to go for $100 or so.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

In Montana you must get a lot of cold weather during hunting season. If you hunt in a way that you are holding the bow for any length of time I think you would like a wood riser. I'm not familiar enough with ILF risers to recommend any from experience but the new TradTech Trident is one I'd consider.

I have nothing against metal risers except for the way they act like a heat sink in my hand. Even with a wood grip I can't hold a metal riser for long periods of time in cold weather.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I just got the TT Trident 19" riser with a set of WW wood/glass limbs. Unfortunately, the weather has been so lousy I haven't had a chance to shoot it except for the few shots I took with it in the shop (Lancaster).

I wish I had more to report.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

reddogge said:


> Best deal for the money right now is a warfed Bear Black Bear riser. You can find them already to go for $100 or so.


redogge- where can you find these at?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Second Warfs - watch Tradtech classifieds or even post that you are looking for one.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

For an inexpensive ILF hunting rig it's hard to beat a Warf with a Bear Weather Rest. Left hand Warf's don't pop up as often but they are out there. I would contact Sam Dunham from Trad Talk and see if he has a line on a LH riser.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

mtboho said:


> redogge
> 
> Unfortunately they will only show up in the classified sections of here, Tradtalk, and Leatherwall. You have to be patient but they come up frequently. You can also try to contact Sam Dunham who goes by Hiram on several sites or Loc Do in CA who can do these modifications to them. Sorry Idon't have better contact information on them.


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

GEREP said:


> Both Jim and Viper gave some good advice. Having said that, I own a 21" Excel and while it is a nice riser for the money, I'm not a big fan of the way it feels when you are using limbs much over 40 or 45 lbs. It just feels too lively to me. Some people notice it and some don't.
> 
> Another one you might want to consider is the Big Rock Pharos. It's $300 for the whole package at Lancaster. I have not personally shot it, but I have talked to people who have and they say it's a nice little ILF hunting package for the money.
> 
> ...


This will be what I am going with and for the price you really can't beat it. you get an ILF riser and a set of limbs for what you would usually pay for a cheap riser. I plan on buying a set of longbow limbs and having two bows in one.


----------

